# Ontario Meet Up 2009 - Part 2



## fameb

After the great success we had at the meet up this past weekend, despite the weather. And the way all our dogs got along beautifully. It would be a good a idea to start planning an end of the summer Golden Retriever Forum Meet Up. So we can close off the warm weather with a bang...Before the fall and snow starts to crawl up on us.

A group of the people at the meet discussed that we should change the location to somewhere closer to the Toronto area. Bronte Park was beautiful and has vast locations, but as a change of pace we decided the next meet up would ideal in a open field area. Where the dogs can run and play, and we can socialize and hang.

I suggested Miller Avenue Park...It's the dog park that we frequent almost everyday. We know the volunteer group that run it, and there great. They follow there rules strictly and one of them is always at the park to monitor any aggressive behaviours and such. It's a fully fenced open field area with an agility section, water station, 5 picnic tables (2 of them with gazebos), Portable toilets, ashtrays for the smokers and poopy bag stations. It's not huge by any means but a big enough space for the dogs to run happily. It's located at Woodbine and 407. It's just a suggestion, so if any of you have a better location or idea were open to suggestions.

For now let's try to set a date that everyone can make. What's good for all of you?


----------



## mm03gn

I like the idea of that location - I'd say we stick we go with Miller Avenue Park!

As far as dates go - my schedule is pretty open for the end of August/beg of September...you never know when the snow and cold will creep in, so we probably don't want to go to far into September...so everyone throw out their availability and we'll work from there!


----------



## fameb

Were good for any weekend through August and September. I'm on a 5 day a week schedule now 

Forgot to add - Large parking lot right next to the park and free

Since it'll be on a weekend the park will be busy. So there'll be a lot of other dogs there. More the merrier I guess.


----------



## asiacat

any weekend is good for us....once we get past september our kids competitive swimming takes over....we still have free weekends though here and there....i think the location sounds great as well....


----------



## z24pride

We will play it by ear when the date is set.....
Since my wife is due in September(as some of you may noticed at the meet..lol)
but as of now we are in ....


----------



## PB&J

We're interested too!


----------



## esSJay

If Molson ever wakes up from his nap that began yesterday P), I'm sure he would love to meet everyone again!

We are booked until the end of August, but early September should be good with us! Location sounds great too.


----------



## New Golden Mom

The location sounds good to us. We're clear most of September, we just couldn't make it on Sept. 12/13th. I guess with the weekend before that being the long weekend, that will be out for a lot of people. How is the 20th...or is that too late?


----------



## mm03gn

I think Sunday, September 20th sounds like a good date. Because the summer was late to arrive (has it even arrived??!) I think we should be having good weather still then. Last year at that time I remember it being very nice out... 

Anyone CAN'T do that date?? Let us know, and suggest an alternate... 

Worst case scenario if we can't find a date good for everyone, is we could make a poll listing 4-6 Sundays in a row...and everyone can vote for all of the Sunday's they are available for... then we can just see what the majority want? Just an idea if we come to a crunch...


----------



## Mad's Mom

Mad and I would love to come and see everyone again. Sept. 20 works for us.


----------



## esSJay

September 20th is good for us!


----------



## asiacat

september 20 us good for us too....


----------



## goldengirls28

That weekend is perfect! We're off that entire weekend...so we'll get our running around done on the 19th...and we'll be free for the day on the 20th!
What time would everyone want this one? I'll keep checking for more details...but sounds like it's going to be a good turn out again! 
Too bad we couldn't "reserve" the park...it was nice having JUST goldens...(and a Lab) that all got along. Dog parks scare me a little because Keira was attacked once....but I guess if I go in with an army of Golden owners we'll be safe! lmao
I'm marking the 20th in my blackberry right now! 
count us IN!!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Any weekend is good for us.


----------



## mm03gn

I don't want to hijack the OP's thread - but it seems like the 20th is a good date! Far enough in advance that most everyone should make it! Hopefully the OP can do this date too!


----------



## PB&J

That date works for us too!


----------



## fameb

Ok since there's no objections to September 20th, and everyone seems to be as excited as we are. Then it looks like that's the official date for the event.

September 20th at Miller Ave Park located at Woodbine and 407, Markham Ontario
Approximatly:

4 minutes from Richmond Hill
7 minutes from Thornhill
24 minutes from Downtown Toronto
33 minutes from Brampton
35 minutes from Mississauga
36 minutes from Ajax
55 minutes from Acton
58 minutes from Burlington
1 hour and 10 minutes from Stoney Creek

Those are the cities that most of the members I met are from. Just to get a general idea of how far it is from you. Thankfully it doesn't seem like any of you have to drive more than an hour or so.

I asked the head volunteer of the park if we could have a meet up there. He said "Of course, it's not a problem". However we can't really book off the entire park. There is usually a volunteer there at all times. Whenever they see an aggressive dog causing problems they ask the owner to leave. The place is usually filled with regulars, so I know most of the dogs and they won't really cause problems. There are a few bad apples that have caused incidents in the past, but they've been banned from the park. Anything can obviously happen when your in a situation like that, but we'll all keep a watchful eye of course.

Either way, there'll be quite a few of us there so if we see a Golden in some sort of bad situation. You can expect 30 Golden owners and dogs running to the rescue. But I really doubt anything will happen. We've been going for 7 months at least 4-5 times a week and have only seen an attack once, and that dog is banned.

I don't think Yogi would allow anything to happen to Keira anyway. He kind of fell in love with her at the last meet


----------



## esSJay

Sounds good! I would expect that with this meet being more to the "East/North" of Toronto, some of our Central/Eastern Ontario GRFers may also be able to join us too! 

I'll enter the date into Molson's blackberry so he doesn't forget!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

How far is it from Peterborough? lol 

I wish someone would come to my city and meet Tucker haha... there's lots of country side here


----------



## fameb

GoldenLover84 said:


> How far is it from Peterborough? lol
> 
> I wish someone would come to my city and meet Tucker haha... there's lots of country side here


According to Mapquest the park is 1 hour and 33 minutes from Peterborough. Not that bad!


----------



## dogluver04

As of right now I think that day is good for us too! Its closer which will be nice.. It sounds like a very nice dog park.. I like the fact that it has facilities and a water station! The park we go to is in a conservation area, but the dog park area doesnt have anything but open field and a parking lot, and a river that the dogs swim in. But the river isnt technically part of the dog park, but the dog people have taken it over anyways!

I cant wait to meet all of you again. And this time Ill make sure I get there early. Weather providing!! 

Goldenlover84 I hope you and Tucker can make it this time.. Its not too far from Peterborough!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I hope I can make it too. It's always having to try and find gas money that's my problem LOL.

Work has been soo bad with cutting my hours, I'm just barely getting by really. My dog hasn't got any of his shots this year or the usualy heartworm/flea prevention stuff... 

He gets fed well though at least... life is hard 

If anyone ever wants to come see us here, there's a big park right up the road. More than welcome to come!!


----------



## sabby

We will not be attending this one.


----------



## mm03gn

sabby said:


> We will not be attending this one.


----------



## Joe

Last meet up I couldn't make and this one I can't come to either, as I'll be in Slovakia at the time. I am returning 22 September.


----------



## dewy

Noah and I plan to be there and on time this time too.

Dianne


----------



## fameb

Ok I figure I should make a list of who's going and with who, so we can get an idea on numbers and all.

So please post a yes and with who, if your coming.


----------



## shortcake23

GoldenLover84 said:


> How far is it from Peterborough? lol
> 
> I wish someone would come to my city and meet Tucker haha... there's lots of country side here


How far is Peterborough from Ottawa? I'd love for Mia to meet Tucker! They have the same daddy after all!


----------



## mm03gn

We are a definite yes - it will be my hubby and I with Bailey and Burgundy...


----------



## esSJay

Shortcake - I'd say it is about 3-4 hours or so? punch it into Google Maps and see!


Fameb - Jay and I (Steph) will be there with Molson, maybe Skoker too if he isn't still on vacation with my parents


----------



## PB&J

Mike and I will be there with Lily


----------



## goldengirls28

Dan and I (Jennifer) will be there with Keira!


----------



## asiacat

we will be there with maddison and chance and of course hubby and kids again....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

shortcake23 said:


> How far is Peterborough from Ottawa? I'd love for Mia to meet Tucker! They have the same daddy after all!


About a 3.5 hour drive.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I (Cindy) will be there with Mad. Looking forward to it!


----------



## dewy

I will be there with Noah

Dianne


----------



## New Golden Mom

Steve(husband) and I (Linda) will be there with Rufus.


----------



## dogluver04

Ryan and I will try and make it with Chloe and Cedar... cant tell you what my work schedule will be, and Ive already booked off most of August with holidays and weddings and stuff so booking off more time may be iffy! But Ill let you know when it gets closer


----------



## esSJay

*I'm procrastinating @ work, so...*

Consolidated confirmed list to date, feel free to update it as we go!

*esSJay* (Steph & Jason) with Molson & Skoker
*fameb* (Allen) with Yogi
*mm03gn* (Melissa & Kevin) with Bailey & Burgundy
*PH&J* (? & Mike) with Lily
*goldengirls28* (Jennifer & Dan) with Keira
*asiacat *(Andrea & family) with Madison & Chance
*Mad's Mom* (Cindy) with Mad
*dewy* (Dianne) with Noah
*New Golden Mom* (Linda & Steve) with Rufus
*dogluver04* (Trish & Ryan) with Chloe & Cedar
Unconfirmed or maybe:

*Eli & Bailey's Mom* with Eli & Bailey
*GoldenLover84* (Michelle) with Tucker
*z24pride* (Kristen) with Boone
*shortcake23* with Mia
Haven't seen the following Ontarionians post in this thread yet (I know there's more out there too). Maybe its worth PM-ing some of the less-active ones if anyone has the time.

*chloe920* (Lori) with Chloe
*Molly&Me* (Lisa) with Molly
*Gwen *(Gwen) with Nyg & Razz
*Lego&Jacub* (Sandra & hubby) with Geddy & Sawyer
*arcane *(Heather) with her beautiful crew (It will be in the middle of puppy time though...)
*Tuckman* (Mike) with Tucker
*TwoGoldens *(Nancy) with Shiloh & Spirit
*Goldilocks *(Wendy) with Cooper & Pippa
*pawspurrca* (Lillian?) with Oak
*2Retrivers222*
*Luci *(Sarah & Will) who are waiting on their _arcane_ puppy! You guys can borrow Skoker for the day and come meet everyone


----------



## fameb

esSJay said:


> Consolidated confirmed list to date, feel free to update it as we go!
> 
> *esSJay* (Steph & Jason) with Molson & Skoker
> *fameb* (Allen) with Yogi
> *mm03gn* (Melissa & Kevin) with Bailey & Burgundy
> *PH&J* (? & Mike) with Lily
> *goldengirls28* (Jennifer & Dan) with Keira
> *asiacat *(Andrea & family) with Madison & Chance
> *Mad's Mom* (Cindy) with Mad
> *dewy* (Dianne) with Noah
> *New Golden Mom* (Linda & Steve) with Rufus
> *dogluver04* (Trish & Ryan) with Chloe & Cedar
> Unconfirmed or maybe:
> 
> *Eli & Bailey's Mom* with Eli & Bailey
> *GoldenLover84* (Michelle) with Tucker
> *z24pride* (Kristen) with Boone
> *shortcake23* with Mia
> Haven't seen the following Ontarionians post in this thread yet (I know there's more out there too). Maybe its worth PM-ing some of the less-active ones if anyone has the time.
> 
> *chloe920* (Lori) with Chloe
> *Molly&Me* (Lisa) with Molly
> *Gwen *(Gwen) with Nyg & Razz
> *Lego&Jacub* (Sandra & hubby) with Geddy & Sawyer
> *arcane *(Heather) with her beautiful crew (It will be in the middle of puppy time though...)
> *Tuckman* (Mike) with Tucker
> *TwoGoldens *(Nancy) with Shiloh & Spirit
> *Goldilocks *(Wendy) with Cooper & Pippa
> *pawspurrca* (Lillian?) with Oak
> *2Retrivers222*
> *Luci *(Sarah & Will) who are waiting on their _arcane_ puppy! You guys can borrow Skoker for the day and come meet everyone


Thanks Steph! I've been slacking off lately...Just came on the forum to type out a full list and saw that you just did all the work. It's much appreciated 

I'll pm a couple of the people.


----------



## PB&J

Oops, I just looked at the list and realised I forgot to include my own first name! I'm Becky. Mike and I will be there will Lily


----------



## chloe920

Sept 20th is my birthday...won't comment on how old I"m getting...

We don't have anything planned so we will put in on our schedule, and hope for the best this time!

Lori


----------



## esSJay

For some reason I can't go back to edit my last post so here it is again.

Allen, no problem! And just for the record, it is not my intention to steal your thread at all, I was just super bored here and I am a list-maker so I figured I'd make myself useful 


Confirmed list to date, feel free to jump in and update it as we go!

*esSJay* (Steph & Jason) with Molson & Skoker
*fameb* (Allen) with Yogi
*mm03gn* (Melissa & Kevin) with Bailey & Burgundy
*PB&J* (Becky & Mike) with Lily
*goldengirls28* (Jennifer & Dan) with Keira
*asiacat *(Andrea & family) with Madison & Chance
*Mad's Mom* (Cindy) with Mad
*dewy* (Dianne) with Noah
*New Golden Mom* (Linda & Steve) with Rufus
*dogluver04* (Trish & Ryan) with Chloe & Cedar
*chloe920* (Lori) with Chloe
Unconfirmed or maybe:

*Eli & Bailey's Mom* with Eli & Bailey
*GoldenLover84* (Michelle) with Tucker
*z24pride* (Kristen) with Boone
*shortcake23* with Mia
Not yet replied:

*Molly&Me* (Lisa) with Molly
*Gwen *(Gwen) with Nyg & Razz
*Lego&Jacub* (Sandra & hubby) with Geddy & Sawyer
*arcane *(Heather) with her beautiful crew (It will be in the middle of puppy time though...)
*Tuckman* (Mike) with Tucker
*TwoGoldens *(Nancy) with Shiloh & Spirit
*Goldilocks *(Wendy) with Cooper & Pippa
*pawspurrca* (Lillian?) with Oak
*2Retrivers222*
*Luci *(Sarah & Will) who are waiting on their _arcane_ puppy! You guys can borrow Skoker for the day and come meet everyone


----------



## fameb

No Problem! I'm really bad at organzing, so any help is greatly appreciated.

On a side note...You know your a dedicated Golden Retriever owner when your in Dubai on business, and typing up a list of who's going to a Golden Retriever meet up on a Golden Retriever forum that's a month away. LOL! That's awesome!!!

Getting homesick yet? Must of been an awesome experience.


----------



## judegirl

GoldenLover84 said:


> How far is it from Peterborough? lol
> 
> I wish someone would come to my city and meet Tucker haha... there's lots of country side here



I'm from Peterborough as well.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

judegirl said:


> I'm from Peterborough as well.


Ooh! We should meet up sometime! Where'd you get your Golden from?


----------



## judegirl

One dog, my English Bred is from Aon Kennels. My other dog is from Goldencol Kennels near Belleville. Where are yours from ?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker is from Tomiskaway Kennels in Brampton  He's now 103lbs...  lol huuuuge dog. (going on a diet!)


----------



## asiacat

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker is from Tomiskaway Kennels in Brampton  He's now 103lbs...  lol huuuuge dog. (going on a diet!)


 maddison's mom is a tomiskaway dog...tomiskaway's peggy sue....she is a bigger girl too....77 pounds!!! lol...


----------



## esSJay

How is it that I'm from Brampton and never heard of Tomiskaway's before?! I'm going to have to look them up.


----------



## Luci

LOL Steph! We'd totally be in for borrowing Skoker, but we've got a wedding to head to that weekend up in Algonquin. So I guess we'll have to wait until we get our little girl and head to the next one in the spring? :bowl:


----------



## esSJay

Luci said:


> LOL Steph! We'd totally be in for borrowing Skoker, but we've got a wedding to head to that weekend up in Algonquin. So I guess we'll have to wait until we get our little girl and head to the next one in the spring? :bowl:


Fair enough!



For anyone in the Southern Ontario region that is looking for something to do this weekend, my boyfriend's mom just sent me this link, it's a dog festival happening in London on Saturday afternoon, open to the public, for I think $10 per carload. Molson and I may be headed there, we're not sure yet! http://www.pawlooza.com/


----------



## asiacat

esSJay said:


> Fair enough!
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone in the Southern Ontario region that is looking for something to do this weekend, my boyfriend's mom just sent me this link, it's a dog festival happening in London on Saturday afternoon, open to the public, for I think $10 per carload. Molson and I may be headed there, we're not sure yet! http://www.pawlooza.com/


 that looks good i am going to talk to hubby and see if he wants to go....i wanted to go to the one in toronto in june but we couldn't because of my kids swim meet the whole weekend....maybe he will want to do this....


----------



## esSJay

asiacat said:


> that looks good i am going to talk to hubby and see if he wants to go....i wanted to go to the one in toronto in june but we couldn't because of my kids swim meet the whole weekend....maybe he will want to do this....


I also posted it as a new thread in the Events section so others can see it. Maybe even some of our US neighbours would head up for it! Jay and I are still deciding if we are going to go, but it looks promising at this moment.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I wish we could but unfortunately we can't make this one. Highly enjoyed the last one tho. But being as we're in Windsor, further away doesn't work as well for us.

Hope you all have a wonderful time... and remember to take lots of pics!!!


----------



## fameb

Well it's 1 day till Septmeber. So the day is coming upon us...Look forward to seeing all of you again, and the dogs!!!!


----------



## shortcake23

Wish I was closer to you all...


----------



## esSJay

We are pretty excited! yippeee!

Molson's been packing on the pounds, trying to beef up so he can keep up with the rest of the group 

Ok so he hasn't put on that much weight, he's still a gangly little fella but he is definitely getting taller and faster!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Looking forward to seeing everyone in a couple of weeks. I'm espcially looking forward to seeing how the young ones have grown. Glad to hear Molson is still a gangly little fellow, cause that's how I picture the cutie.


----------



## PB&J

Looking forward to meeting everyone!!


----------



## asiacat

our friend may come with their new golden puppy Bear...not sure yet but will let you know closer to the time...


----------



## shortcake23

asiacat said:


> maddison's mom is a tomiskaway dog...tomiskaway's peggy sue....she is a bigger girl too....77 pounds!!! lol...


Mia's a Tomiskaway pup too (from Teddy and Jenny). 
She's only 50.8 lbs though, but she's not quite 1 year old yet... :


----------



## asiacat

shortcake23 said:


> Mia's a Tomiskaway pup too (from Teddy and Jenny).
> She's only 50.8 lbs though, but she's not quite 1 year old yet... :


we met maddison's littermate at the dog park her full sister and they are alot different in weight her sister is at least 10-15 pounds lighter and her sister doesn't have much feathering...the only reason we even spoke is because they have the exact same face..lol...so we started talking and found out by chance that they were from the same litter...it was interesting to see them together....i guess maddison is big like her dad...golden asset mack the knife and her mom is tomiskaway's peggy sue....


----------



## Gwen

I haven't been on here much lately - lots going on in our lives so this is the first I've even heard about the second 2009 meet.

I'm going to talk with BIGDAWG this weekend & see if we can come this time with Nyg, Razz & May. It's still at least a 3 hour drive each way but I'm sure we can find a "reason" to visit the city!


----------



## fameb

A week and a half to go!

Now we better cross our fingers for good weather. Last time the Golden Gods weren't too kind to us weather wise, but it was still a blast. This time Im hoping for lots of sunshine. The park isn't all grass, because it always got ruined by the dogs. It's mostly mulch so it get's quite muddy on rainy days.

Nothing you really need to bring...There's a couple benches and about 4 picnic tables. If it's busy then some extra lawn chairs would be useful. Oh and Water for your dogs. The water line isn't installed yet, so they have a deck that has water bowls and jugs of water volunteers bring in. I don't trust those jugs though with all the loonies out there lately and there rat poison. So I suggest bring your own.


----------



## asiacat

what time is the meet up at? i can't seem to find it on here lol...


----------



## Mad's Mom

I was just wondering about time this morning myself.

Mad and I are looking forward to it. It will be Mad's first time in an enclosed dog park however, and being the cautious girl that she is, she may choose one of your goldens to be her protector!

Fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## mm03gn

I guess we never set an exact time... If it is good for everyone else, I'd like to suggest 11am like last time... Please speak up if you'd like it to be earlier/later than that!


----------



## goldengirls28

That time should be good for us...the rat poison comment has me concerned :S but it should be ok? right? 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for good weather! If it's bad weather I'm afraid we won't be able to come...it's just too far away this time! But if it's good then we should make it!


----------



## Jake's Dad

Jake and I couldn't make the last meet but probably will make this one. It's a two hour drive from here, he hasn't been on that long a drive before. Any detailed directions to get there?


----------



## esSJay

I hate to say this but Molson and I won't be attending!    

A friend of ours had invited us to her cottage a few months ago for last weekend but something had come up and she had to change the date to this coming weekend, so we will be heading up there instead! I promise we will make it up at the next one though! I'm hoping there will be one more before that white stuff comes!


----------



## fameb

11am like last time should be good.

The park is located at the end of Miller Avenue, which is right off Woodbine ave. 1 block south of the 407.


----------



## dewy

Noah has been invited (although he doesn't know it yet) to my friends cottage (7 acres) on Lake Muskoka (yes they have moula). I will be discussing the situation with him tonight and let you know, but he does love his swimming so he will weigh that heavily against playing with his peeps. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Unfortunately we won't be attending the meet up this week end. Bailey's having some issues we need to resolve. Hope everyone has a great time!!! Please post lots of pics.


----------



## mm03gn

Alright the meet is THIS Sunday - anyone still going to be attending?????


----------



## Mad's Mom

Mad and I are still planning on coming!


----------



## PB&J

Mike, Lily and I are still planning on being there!


----------



## asiacat

we are still coming with maddison and chance.....and maybe our friend is bringing her golden...not sure if she can make it or not....


----------



## mm03gn

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I Just realized I won't have my camera this time  I had to take it in to be fixed last Thursday - don't know when it will be fixed! I hope everyone else brings theirs!


----------



## fameb

We'll bring our camera...It's a piece of crap, but it'll get the job done.

A couple regulars at the park who are Golden owners will be there too.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

might try to make it out

hope logan behaves


----------



## PB&J

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## chloe920

we are still hoping to be there...11am right?

L.


----------



## mm03gn

Yep, 11am! See you all there, can't wait!!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Looking forward to 11 am tomorrow. At least by 11 any frost will have cleared. Mad and I had a very cold walk on a trail this morning.


----------



## fameb

Such a pleasure to see you all again, and to meet everyone that we met for the first time.

It was a little too crowded and that Rottweiler was annoying, but thankfully we made the best of it and enjoyed ourselves in the agility area.

Were looking forward to next time. Let's choose a quiet secluded area where it's just us and the Goldens.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Great to see everyone again, and to meet Lily and Chloe and families!

I was glad to have the chance to check out my local dog park with the safety of cautious Mad being surrounded by other goldens. I felt so bad for poor Chloe with that Rottie, but she seemed to bounce back and have fun. 

All and all a good time. Many thanks to the organizers. We're looking forward to the next one.

Oh yeah, I am curious as to why the police were there when we were leaving?

Cindy and Mad


----------



## PB&J

We had a great time meeting everyone today!! What a perfect day for it eh? And Lily slept all afternoon after so much running around with her new friends  Can't wait for the next one! I'll post pictures soon!

ps-also curious about the police??
~Becky, Mike and Lily~


----------



## asiacat

we also had a greeat time as did maddison and chance...they slept all the way home but have still been running around like crazy at home....the rotti was a pain i agree. not sure why the police were there when we left there were three police cars in the parking lot and guys just standing around so who knows....it was a perfect day and we can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## mm03gn

We had a great time as well - we spoke briefly about a third 2009 meet-up in Milton (I think it was PB&J who knows of a good place) so keep your eye out for a new thread and we'll set the next date!

I'm starting a picture thread in the Pictures section right now, so check back soon, i took a lot!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

I made it as far as bronte road from burlington could not go any further disc in neck making hands go cold and numb

Will try to make next one looking forward to more pictures

how many goldens werte there


----------



## chloe920

My husband and I called the police. We had an incident as we were leaving the park that required the police to come. We had a great time with all the goldens and their families, but I have to say that I've been permanently scared off "off leash" dog parks. I look forward to seeing the pics from the next meet-up, but unfortunately, we won't be attending. I would love to get together again for a "golden only" meet, but I know that this is nearly impossible in a public places.

Thanks again for the get together, we really did have a good time.

L.


----------



## PB&J

I'm so sorry that happened to you Chloe920!! I hope your pup is okay!!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

did another dog attack yours


----------



## chloe920

pb&J..sent you a PM


----------



## asiacat

hope everything is okay....it was nice to meet you and maybe in the future if there is a golden only meet up (well except for my chance the yellow lab) then hopefully we will see you again...it is too bad about chloe and the rotti i do not blame you for being scared off....that was horrible!


----------



## missmarstar

I'm sorry that happened to you!! I haven't taken either of my dogs to a public dog park in over a year and a half because of irresponsible dog owners and aggressive dogs attacking mine. It's unfortunate that they can ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## esSJay

I hope that you, your dog and family are ok chloe920! 

Molson and I were sad that we couldn't make it today, but he did think of you all while he was swimming at our friend's cottage! 

As for a future meet-up, I hope we can meet again before Christmas, and hopefully before the snow too maybe! I found a large off-leash dog park that is privately owned and is in a nice area between Brampton & Mississauga (right off of the 401 and 407). I haven't been to it yet, so maybe I'll try and check it out over the winter and it looks like it might be a nice place for a meet up next year.

A friend of mine from Kitchener says there is a HUGE off-leash area (I think that it's similar to Bronte Park where the 1st meet up was) that he takes his boxer to almost everyday. Has anyone ever been to that one?


----------



## dewy

Gosh, I am just sick to hear that one of 'ours' was attacked. I am not big dog phobic, but I do have reservations when it comes to Rotties. With my last Golden I always went to the leash free park, I got to know the people and the dogs and being naturally social, my Chloe(former Golden) loved it. I have gone to that same park now with Noah a few times and it just seems different, he's been attacked twice by the same dog who apparently just hates puppies...go figure. The owner of that dog, said 'oh when your dog gets to be about 18 months Jasper will start being nice to him' so I guess I am just expected to put up with it and in her eyes it was perferctly acceptable. So now for me, if I see my groomer (for my Havanese) in the park, I know they are good dogs cause she knows them all and backs onto the park. Noah had a great weekend swimming in Muskoka but he wants to go to the next one we just have to find the right spot. There is an indoor 12,000 s.f. facility in Missisauga on border of TO, that I was taking my little guy (hav) to, and you can rent it for breed parties, it has rubber matted floors and a large room for them to tear around, and a small fenced outside for.....you know. I think it is relatively inexpenisive to rent. If it were a bad weather day (rain) we wouldn't care. If you want me to find out deets just let me know. Just a thought.


----------



## esSJay

dewy said:


> There is an indoor 12,000 s.f. facility in Missisauga on border of TO, that I was taking my little guy (hav) to, and you can rent it for breed parties, it has rubber matted floors and a large room for them to tear around, and a small fenced outside for.....you know. I think it is relatively inexpenisive to rent. If it were a bad weather day (rain) we wouldn't care. If you want me to find out deets just let me know. Just a thought.


That sounds awesome and perfect for our group! Maybe we could save it for one over the Winter months when it's too chilly for us owners to be standing around outside?

I'm going to start a thread for meet numero 3 and we can discuss when/where for the next one.


----------



## chloe920

that indoor arena does sound great. That would be a perfect venue for all our dogs to just have fun and be dogs!

Let me know how the set up for EOM2009 #3 comes along.

thanks
L.


----------



## fameb

dewy said:


> Gosh, I am just sick to hear that one of 'ours' was attacked. I am not big dog phobic, but I do have reservations when it comes to Rotties. With my last Golden I always went to the leash free park, I got to know the people and the dogs and being naturally social, my Chloe(former Golden) loved it. I have gone to that same park now with Noah a few times and it just seems different, he's been attacked twice by the same dog who apparently just hates puppies...go figure. The owner of that dog, said 'oh when your dog gets to be about 18 months Jasper will start being nice to him' so I guess I am just expected to put up with it and in her eyes it was perferctly acceptable. So now for me, if I see my groomer (for my Havanese) in the park, I know they are good dogs cause she knows them all and backs onto the park. Noah had a great weekend swimming in Muskoka but he wants to go to the next one we just have to find the right spot. There is an indoor 12,000 s.f. facility in Missisauga on border of TO, that I was taking my little guy (hav) to, and you can rent it for breed parties, it has rubber matted floors and a large room for them to tear around, and a small fenced outside for.....you know. I think it is relatively inexpenisive to rent. If it were a bad weather day (rain) we wouldn't care. If you want me to find out deets just let me know. Just a thought.


 
Are you talking about Doggy Central in Mississauga? From the way you describe it, it sounds like the exact place.

We've been there a few times on rainy weekends, and Yogi needed an outlet for his energy.

It's actually a very nice place. Rubber mats, agility equipment, water bowls, gate to an outside yard for potty breaks. The regulars there call it "the indoor dog park". It's 10 dollar admission and you MUST have proof of vaccinations. Every Sunday from around 11a.m - 2p.m is there "dog park" time. I'm sure they have it on other days, but I'm not sure about the schedule.

I had no idea that you can rent it out though. If we can, then I think it would be the perfect place for a meet up.


----------

